# Side view mirror glass removal



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

Does anyone know how to safely remove the mirror glass from the entire unit? I was trying to figure it out today since I need to swap out the glass in my jdm units and replace them with my stock ones. I don't want to break them so I didn't force them out. Any advice would be great help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## xclusiv (Feb 11, 2003)

Masa said:


> Does anyone know how to safely remove the mirror glass from the entire unit? I was trying to figure it out today since I need to swap out the glass in my jdm units and replace them with my stock ones. I don't want to break them so I didn't force them out. Any advice would be great help. Thanks in advance.



just take your time and a lil caution, but you do have to pull the glass out.. its held by some ball type clips at the back.. just put the mirror down so you have a place to grab and gently pull out..


----------

